# 2D Graphic Objekte in ein JPanel einfügen



## djselbeck (16. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt schon den ganzen abend gesucht und weiß immer noch nicht wie ich ein Graphic objekt in ein Swing Panel einfüge. 

Hier ist die Graphic Klasse:

DrawFirstLine.java


```
package src.mechanik;

import java.awt.Graphics;
import javax.swing.*;

class DrawFirstLine extends JPanel
{
  protected void paintComponent( Graphics g )
  {
    super.paintComponents( g );

    g.drawLine( 10, 10, 100, 50 );

  }
}
```

Die Soll in das Objekt

Schnipp:

```
public JPanel getPnlgrafik() {
		if (pnlgrafik == null) {
			pnlgrafik = new JPanel();
			pnlgrafik.setBounds(6, 6, 368, 250);
		
			pnlgrafik.setVisible(true);
			pnlgrafik.add(new DrawFirstLine());//Hier soll die Rein kommen das Feld bleibt aber immer leer
			
		}
		return pnlgrafik;
	}
```

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Danke schon einmal

DJSelbeck


----------



## Sky (16. Mrz 2005)

Ich glaube, das ganze könnte mit den Layout-Managern zusammenhängen, denn wenn man die Klasse 'DrawFirstLine' um die Methode 'getPreferredSize' erweitert, so geht (bei mir):

```
class DrawFirstLine extends JPanel {
  protected void paintComponent( Graphics g ) { 
    super.paintComponent(g);
    g.drawLine( 10, 10, 100, 50 );
  }

  // Methode 'getPreferredSize' überschrieben:
  public Dimension getPreferredSize() {
    return new Dimension(200,200);
  }
}
```


----------



## djselbeck (20. Mrz 2005)

Danke habe den Fehler. Layout stand aus Versehen auf "null"

DJSelbeck


----------

